# Wayward Pines on FOX and score album....



## charlieclouser (Jun 4, 2015)

If you're into creepy dramas with a BIG twist, check out Wayward Pines, airing Thursday nights at 9pm on FOX. It's only a ten-episode mini-series "event", and the first four have already aired, but you can get caught up on FOXNOW.com:

http://www.fox.com/wayward-pines/full-episodes

Executive produced by M. Night Shyamalan, starring Matt Dillon, Melissa Leo, and Toby Jones, and with music by yours truly. It's dark, weird, and some BIG twists start to happen right around episode five, so get caught up on the first four so you'll be in sync.

Coming in a couple of weeks will be a 72-minute release (CD and download) of the best bits of the score from all ten episodes.

And here's a puff-piece interview I did about the show and other minor historical events from my past:

http://www.hitfix.com/immaculate-noise/ ... a-road-dog

Thanks!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jun 6, 2015)

Congrats Charlie. Been wondering wjy you been a bit quiet : ) What were some of your favorite sounds you use on this ?


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jun 6, 2015)

Awesome! My wife and I just started watching this last night and I really enjoyed the title theme (as well as the rest). 

Congrats!


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 6, 2015)

I recorded lots of bowed metals like water phone and aluminum sheets, as usual, and some prepared piano and marimba type stuff, and then the good old bendy trombones, woozy french horn bends, and high sul pont trem strings from the old EWQL library... a percussion sound from the Baschet Cristal that sounds kind of like a marimba - and lots of atonal dissonant high woodwinds that I processed in Ableton to time stretch the hell out of.

Some pan drum / hang drum played with brushes and fingernails, and lots of processed guitar - mostly e-bow and violin bow stuff.

Mixed in Logic v9 through MasterX5 into three stereo stems for delivery. Many liberties were taken on the dub stage - pulling out the drums for 30 seconds or more at a time, using just one of the stems for half a cue, etc. - this let them build cues on the stage that sounded quite different to my main stereo mix. This is why I make sure each stem is a complete-sounding subset of the larger mix - any one or two stems played by themselves will still sound like a complete piece of music.

Somehow I forgot to get the Haken Continuum out on this one, but next time I promise....


----------



## Vovique (Jun 7, 2015)

Amazing job, Charlie! And it's so fascinating to learn how this great soundtrack was crafted. Thanks for sharing, and congratulations.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Charlie,

I enjoyed the article and the chance to find out a little bit more about the guy with the weird avatar. Thanks for letting us see behind the curtain. 

.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 7, 2015)

please let us know when the cd is out.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 11, 2015)

The album of my score for FOX's "Wayward Pines" will be out on July 17th on CD and download from Lakeshore Entertainment. Ten "suites" of music, one from each episode, plus the main titles theme and three "standalone" cues that I didn't want to mush into the suites.

Some details here:

http://t.co/Ot0AGEyaDc

... and yet another interview, this one on CineLinx:

http://www.cinelinx.com/interviews/item/7725-interview-charlie-clouser-discusses-the-music-of-wayward-pines.html (http://www.cinelinx.com/interviews/item ... pines.html)


----------



## sourcefor (Jun 13, 2015)

LOVE this show I'm hooked great job wish it would go on longer, may have to pick up the album...


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jun 13, 2015)

My wife and I have been enjoying the show since the premiere. Killer job on the soundtrack! You do a perfect job of setting the scene for all the confusing and unsettling craziness.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jun 14, 2015)

And episode 5... :shock:


----------



## DHousden (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesome! I've loved it so far, it's been a cool mix of Twin Peaks meets Lost meets Cabin in the Woods. Great job on the music too!


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks, all.... for anybody attending Comic-Con 2015 in San Diego, I'll be on a panel with Sean Callery, Fil Eisler, Mac Quayle, and other called "CW3 Behind The Music" on Thursday July 9 at 10am in room 25abc. I hear they have Wayward Pines hanging pine tree air fresheners (!) as giveaways...


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 20, 2015)

Enjoying the album Charlie. Nice job.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 20, 2015)

Really great atmospheric soundtrack. Just started watching the show. So far it is very enjoyable.
Purchased the soundtrack from Amazon today. Great job on this.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks you guys! It was a fun show to score for sure.

If you're in the LA area, I'll be doing an in-store / signing thing on Saturday, July 25th from 2pm - 3:30pm, with other composers like John Debney, Joe Bishara, and one of my favorites, Reinhold Heil, at Creature Features - 2904 W Magnolia Blvd, Burbank CA 91506 (818) 842-8665. Stop by to hang and hopefully some giveaways!


----------

